
My first impressions about Go language - banyek
http://blog.balazspocze.me/2015/10/13/my-first-impressions-about-go-language/
======
banyek
I am fascinated. Maybe that should be enough, but I guess I have to write a
bit more here, because we are not in twitter.

I spent a few days to get know Go language, and now I am more than satisfied.
I mean, all the project ideas which are floating in my head should be written
in Go.

